# some pics from tonight..white r34 gtr



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

she got a good clean today


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

great pix, i like what u've done with the nismo kit.


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

:smokin:


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

excellent! Always did love the white R34's


----------



## Atropoides (May 24, 2007)

Great pics of a lovely car.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice mate... especially the 5th photo


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Great pics. may I ask what size wheels and tires you are using?


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Awesome car 

IMO a set of LED NISMO light clusters would set it off a treat!


----------



## Atropoides (May 24, 2007)

purplepower said:


> IMO a set of LED NISMO light clusters would set it off a treat!



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Last pic is awesome:smokin:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That last picture is calendar quality, and I agree with the above, a set of LED clusters wouldn't go a miss


----------



## enilyks (Oct 24, 2006)

Got me a new desktop background :thumbsup:


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

purplepower said:


> Awesome car
> 
> IMO a set of LED NISMO light clusters would set it off a treat!


yes agree, been looking for them over the weekend...draganddrift quoted me for a set the other day....will order soon i think...


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

JBwangan said:


> Great pics. may I ask what size wheels and tires you are using?


19" rims with 275/30 eagle f1's


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

That car is so nice it hurts........


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

White R34's looks sooo coool!!!

Top effort.


----------



## VSPEC-33 (Jul 20, 2006)

AWESOME car!!!! :bowdown1: 

Great photography aswell, top shots :smokin:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

lovely colour car with lovely wheels. Not sure i like the carbon but overall its sexy!


----------

